# Eskrima Training



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

hi 

if theres anybody in the brisbane area interested in learning eskrima i will be holding private lessons shortly give me an email if you are interested..



thanks

Terry


----------



## PinoyCarl (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, i'm looking for a filipino to train me eskrima, and i'm in the brisbane area. if your interested, please send back a reply. thank you


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 13, 2010)

PinoyCarl said:


> Hi, i'm looking for a filipino to train me eskrima, and i'm in the brisbane area. if your interested, please send back a reply. thank you


 
PinoyCarl,

The user of the post you replied to is no longer an active member on this site. Also the post was made in 2003. 


Good Luck in your search in finding a Filipino to teach you Eskrima.


----------

